# Peripheral Nerve Catheter Placement



## GAYLESLAVENS (Feb 18, 2011)

Does any one have a CPT code for Other Peripheral Nerve Catheter Placement.  The codes I have found are for the continuous infusion into the specific nerve that include the placement.  Is there a code for just the placement?  Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 18, 2011)

What nerve is indicated in procedure note to be the "other peripheral nerve" for the continous infusion?


----------

